# First and possibly last attempt at cold brew



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Just started my first ever cold brew, and I can see why people tend to avoid it... It's expensive!

I've gone with 100g of foundry rock mountain, and 450g of water. I used my feldgrind grinder on setting 2.2, which according to Google should be the grind you need for French press which is apparently good for cold brew.

The mixture is currently sat in the fridge and will be until tomorrow morning when. Will filter it through the French press and then through an aeropress filter to smooth it out.

Will this just be a waste of beans? Maybe, maybe not... But you live and learn.

Updates to follow.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Have a trawl through the site searching for "cold brew" those numbers sound wrong to me

I use 80g in the big mizudachi (about 1l water)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The cost is the beans. Use less beans & more water, maybe 70-100g/L.

Remember that 100g of coffee dose is in the region of 5-7 servings of brewed coffee. You have made a concentrate, so it follows you are only going to get small drinks per serving (about 30g per cup, if you try and get every last drop out). Making coffee this strong like this will result in a low extraction, I get why people do it (lift the strength) but you end up with a drink that you would never attempt to make & enjoy hot.

You can grind finer than you would for a hot French press, cold water extracts very slowly, so the finer grind will help extraction along.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ah. I went with the videos on YouTube saying around 1:4 ratio. To be honest it's only been in an hour I could add more water.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Probably best to do that.

I would also say that your grind size may mean that you could extend the immersion too. By all means try a little at 24 hours but consider letting it continue to 36-48 hours or beyond trying a little along the way to see what your taste buds prefer.

Edit: I do not filter the first ~800ml as I prefer to leave the oils alone. I just put the last ~200ml through a drip filter to remove fines. My grind is usually not too far removed from espresso. I drink this in a 2:1-3:1 ratio with hot water at work or as is from the fridge at home on hot days

I have been trying with things like ice cream this year


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I make this for the wife and once brewed use half cold brew and half milk which eaks it out a bit more.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Right or wrong I added more water taking it to a much more diluted brew. Maybe closer to 1 to 7 or 1 to 8.

I don't like my coffee strong anyway. As for time... About half 11 tomorrow morning will be 24 hours, im working until 5pm so I may leave it until the evening.

It's probably a balls up anyway lol, learning experience.


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

I have make couple of batches with 100g coffee to 800ml water.

Left for 1.5 to 2 days.

Filtered with a v60 and served with ice


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

100g grounds to 1100ml of water in a mizudashi for me and if ground coarse would leave for 36 to 48 hours (taste every 12 if you like use a straw with a finger in the end to avoid stirring up)

If ground fine (filter or espresso) then try at 24hours. Fine tends to require a little more filtering if trying to get too much out, a steady pour really helps here as does knowing when to stop just before the fines clog your filters









Lots of info on another thread here somewhere

John


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I've used a very good quality coffee, so 6pm tomorrow I will filter it and see what the result is.

To be honest only reason I've tried it is curiosity. I've got loads of beans to get through.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think it's really more expensive than espresso etc, I get through roughly the same volume of beans that I would if I drank it as espresso based long drinks. That's about 1/2kg per week, so, if I compare that as something like £12-£15/ wk (I use filtered water not bottled) for beans, which equates to 3-4 shop bought drinks, Vs the 14 or so drinks I'll get from it.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I use a coarse grind, coarser than FP at a ratio of 1:6 and leave for 20hrs. Consistently gives a TDS of 2.9 with an extraction of 21.0%. This is a concentrate and I prefer to dilute 1:1 when drinking so the TDS is then 1.45

Beans that I really like with this are Honduras or El Salvador, nothing too acidic works well

Hope yours works well


----------

